# Real time strategy games



## Dr.Pecker (Nov 7, 2015)

Post'em, post your faves. Mines starcraft.


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 7, 2015)

classic.


----------



## Hishich (Nov 7, 2015)

my fav!


----------



## sunni (Nov 8, 2015)

Hishich said:


> my fav!


hmm not classified as an RTS, its a MMORPG.


----------



## Oonte (Nov 11, 2015)

Starcraft - my fave too


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Nov 11, 2015)

cannawizard said:


> classic.


I'm doing red alert 2 right now. Kinda fun.


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Nov 11, 2015)

You guys ever played Warhammer 40k? Those games are classic, the series is called Dawn of War. If you don't mind the graphics then go for it, I've been playing since I was 14. Good times... Wh40k universe is way better then the Starcraft one in my opinion.


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 12, 2015)

Dr.Pecker said:


> I'm doing red alert 2 right now. Kinda fun.


Nice. That's next on the #throwback list, hopefully I can find where I stored those old CDs.. might have to torrent that gem 

~cheers


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Nov 12, 2015)

cannawizard said:


> Nice. That's next on the #throwback list, hopefully I can find where I stored those old CDs.. might have to torrent that gem
> 
> ~cheers


origen had a free download that's how i got it.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Nov 12, 2015)

Gregor Eisenhorn said:


> You guys ever played Warhammer 40k? Those games are classic, the series is called Dawn of War. If you don't mind the graphics then go for it, I've been playing since I was 14. Good times... Wh40k universe is way better then the Starcraft one in my opinion.


it looks kinda cool do make a base in that game?


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 12, 2015)

cannawizard said:


> Nice. That's next on the #throwback list, hopefully I can find where I stored those old CDs.. might have to torrent that gem
> 
> ~cheers


I'd like to see if I can do that with some of the older versions of Civilization. I've been a gamer my whole life, I used to play Avalon Hill board games. 

Civilisation and I go 'way back! A play testing group I was a part of tested and submitted rule changes for the Advanced Civilisation expansion to that original board game, and I've played almost every Civilisation release since. Yet my fave is still Civ II.

I hate the 'real time' aspect of RTS so much I just turn the clock off.


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Nov 12, 2015)

Dr.Pecker said:


> it looks kinda cool do make a base in that game?


Definitely. If you're up for it, go get Dawn of War: Soulstorm (dark Crusade is better in terms of the campaign), but in Soulstorm you get two extra races to play with. It's the latest and greatest from the DoW franchise (not including Dow 2). You build bases, buildings, research, etc. I would really recommend it, it's bloody amazing. I've been hooked on the Warhammer 40k universe ever since I started playing Dawn of War. It's comparable to size to Star Wars, becase the two have been around forever although Warhammer 40k is basically the far future that's still stuck in some sort of "Dark/Middle Ages" where religion has the most power etc. So you've got these huge hive cities full of kilometre tall buildings where the wealthy live, everythings in gothic architecture, but you've got the church controlling the trillions of citizens with their holy inquisition etc. I'm fascinated by the "real" middle ages, the crusades, faith etc. etc. so when I heard about Warhammer 40k I instatnly leaped into it lol.

Dawn of War 2 is also bloody amazing, but it is a little different, because they put more emphasis on the strategy. You basically have less buildings, freedom in a sense of RTS, but you can control them better, and have a much more tactical approach not seen in other RTS games. Plus the graphics are to die for.


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Nov 12, 2015)

I could go on and on and on and on, but I won't don't worry haha.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 12, 2015)

Gregor Eisenhorn said:


> I could go on and on and on and on, but I won't don't worry haha.


THIS. This is why I chose Civilisation. If I was going to spend thousands of hours on a simulation, the least I do could do was choose a model with real world application, lol


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Nov 12, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> THIS. This is why I chose Civilisation. If I was going to spend thousands of hours on a simulation, the least I do could do was choose a model with real world application, lol


I cant get into the turn based games. looks cool just not my style.


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Nov 12, 2015)

Same here I prefer when things are happening "on the go" and fast.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 12, 2015)

Dr.Pecker said:


> I cant get into the turn based games. looks cool just not my style.


This is a remake of an earlier 'what happens after I win at Civ by colonizing another planet?' release, the name of which I can't remember at the moment.

I hate the 'hurry up!' nature of RTS gaming because I like to think through the tactical and strategic puzzles the game presents, so it's a great thing there's games for both of us!

EDIT: The name of that earlier release was Alpha Centauri by Firaxis games.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Nov 12, 2015)

Gregor Eisenhorn said:


> Definitely. If you're up for it, go get Dawn of War: Soulstorm (dark Crusade is better in terms of the campaign), but in Soulstorm you get two extra races to play with. It's the latest and greatest from the DoW franchise (not including Dow 2). You build bases, buildings, research, etc. I would really recommend it, it's bloody amazing. I've been hooked on the Warhammer 40k universe ever since I started playing Dawn of War. It's comparable to size to Star Wars, becase the two have been around forever although Warhammer 40k is basically the far future that's still stuck in some sort of "Dark/Middle Ages" where religion has the most power etc. So you've got these huge hive cities full of kilometre tall buildings where the wealthy live, everythings in gothic architecture, but you've got the church controlling the trillions of citizens with their holy inquisition etc. I'm fascinated by the "real" middle ages, the crusades, faith etc. etc. so when I heard about Warhammer 40k I instatnly leaped into it lol.
> 
> Dawn of War 2 is also bloody amazing, but it is a little different, because they put more emphasis on the strategy. You basically have less buildings, freedom in a sense of RTS, but you can control them better, and have a much more tactical approach not seen in other RTS games. Plus the graphics are to die for.






 looks good.


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Nov 12, 2015)

Oh my God I havn't played the campaing in a few years, so thanks for reminding me haha. I can honestly say that the story of the campaing was fanastic. Each of the races have unique story lines, information etc. I only play skirmish battles these days, because I installed a few mods that really expand this already broad game and bring it closer to the Warhammer 40k universe.

If you like RTS then this is the game for you. Check out Dow 2 as well, it is a bit different.


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 12, 2015)

Dr.Pecker said:


> origen had a free download that's how i got it.


sweet, i'll check out origen-- i remember getting a free d/l of dragon age from that site a while back~


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 12, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> I'd like to see if I can do that with some of the older versions of Civilization. I've been a gamer my whole life, I used to play Avalon Hill board games.
> 
> Civilisation and I go 'way back! A play testing group I was a part of tested and submitted rule changes for the Advanced Civilisation expansion to that original board game, and I've played almost every Civilisation release since. Yet my fave is still Civ II.
> 
> I hate the 'real time' aspect of RTS so much I just turn the clock off.


another classic rts  , that game could go on and on, goodtimes~


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Nov 12, 2015)

cannawizard said:


> sweet, i'll check out origen-- i remember getting a free d/l of dragon age from that site a while back~


This is the one I'm doing now. I tried a few times its harder than it looks.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 12, 2015)

cannawizard said:


> another classic rts  , that game could go on and on, goodtimes~


The turn based game came long before the RTS version did. Like before PC gaming did, lol.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 12, 2015)

Anybody remember Mech Warrior? Mech Commander was an RTS take on being the squad leader of a group of battle Mechs on various combat missions.

I'd like to see what that gaming universe could be like with modern graphics! Remake Mech Warrior!


----------



## Itzame Mario (Dec 5, 2015)

I always preferred Total Annihilation to C&C.


----------



## RustyWaters (Jan 19, 2016)

There used to be a place in the Seattle Udistric that had these MechWarior robot like pods that you got into to play. Great times bahaha lots of fun. 
Playing farcry4 now


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 19, 2016)

RustyWaters said:


> There used to be a place in the Seattle Udistric that had these MechWarior robot like pods that you got into to play. Great times bahaha lots of fun.
> Playing farcry4 now


They had those at Dave&Busters in Denver, too. I might look like an old fart but I know my way around a MadCat! They were like WTF! Good times!


----------



## DANK PURPY (Jan 31, 2016)

Civilization V. Warhammer 40k. Age of empires III.....been playing a lot of star wars knights of the old Republic II. anyone else?


----------



## heckler73 (Jan 31, 2016)

I've been playing GO (Weiqi?) on my tablet as of late.
It's surprisingly difficult despite the Othello-like simplicity, with a peculiar sense of strategy which is quite different from Chess.


----------



## kine2731 (Feb 3, 2016)

starcraft brood-war the original i don't like 2.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 3, 2016)

Just finished a game of Civ 5, and it left me vaguely disappointed. The best part of the whole game was the rampage of the giant death machines. Otherwise it's Civ 2 with too many unnecessary graphics. 

Maybe I'm just getting old and I'm finding other games more rewarding... 

...What do we do every night, Pinkie?!?


----------



## cannawizard (Feb 4, 2016)

Just got gifted (age of mythology - extended edition) , its a decent rts to burn time. Also got (act of aggression) since someone mentioned it was a C&C clone-- its okay.. but i would still recommend C&C over it~


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Mar 13, 2016)

What about Supreme Commander? God, if you love RTS you have to check it out. The first game is much better in my opinion than the second, but to each their own.

The game allows you to actually focus on economics and the camera placement gives an overall "overlord" feel to it.

HIGHLY recommend it to all RTS lovers, although a word of caution, some games take 2+ hours to finish.


----------



## verticalgrow (Apr 28, 2016)

Avalon Lords: new rts game & heres link to steam

http://store.steampowered.com/app/329280/


----------

